# Toy stuck in bathtub faucet



## TheDude2741 (Apr 21, 2017)

Of course one of my sons put a small turtle inside our bathroom tub faucet. Its lodged in enough where water wont push it back up, but just out of reach for fingers. I can see it. Tried grabbing with needle nose pliers. That just pushed it further in. Is there an easy way to grab it without removing the faucet? Thank you.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 21, 2017)

Bend a small hook on the end of a piece of coat hanger wire. Push it in beside it and turn it and hook it out. Buy the kids larger toys for the tub.


----------



## frodo (Apr 21, 2017)

kids are great


----------



## joecaption (Apr 21, 2017)

Plumbers love kids, for this very reason.
If it's still loose I might try one of my dental tools, I bought a cheap set out of one of those bin boxes at the hardware store where they sell cheap chinese tool and use it all the time for stuff.
Also works great for prying out O rings.
If it's stuck and you can still see enough of it I might try drilling and inserting a screw into it so I'd have sort of a handle to pull it out.


----------



## Thumper (Apr 22, 2017)

Harbor Freight sells a small pick set for a buck thirty nine. Best buy of my life. Yeah I agree that a bent coat hanger will take care of your problem with some fenagling. But you know this is gonna happen again. And again. 

These have been through five states and seven countries. Theyre also great for picking carbon off a bolt carrier group. 







Trust me. My wife and I have four and now two grandbabies. It never ends.


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2017)

if it is tub spout, just remove the spout and poke it out

removing the spout is not hard  it either unscrews or has a set screw on the bottom


----------



## MrTed (Aug 4, 2017)

As with above, use an old coat hanger. If not, those picks look like they'd be a good investment. I guess it depends just how much of a lever you can get around the toy to pull it out.


----------



## jmr106 (Aug 6, 2017)

Most tub faucets get narrow towards the end and of course get a little larger as it goes back towards the pipe connection. Pushup it up a little more and then lightly turning on the water and having it push it back down to the end of the spout might actually help you get it out. The reason being that a turtle is a funny shape and it went in a certain way, so it needs to come out in that same way. When it went in, it flipped around and won't come back out the same way because it isn't facing the same way that it was when it went in. It may also be just barely small enough to have gone into the faucet, so it will require something to grab it and pull it with force. Sure, you could take the faucet spout off. It should just unscrew, but if it looks like an older pipe that it is connected to, I'd be iffy about doing that. If it breaks, you're in for a larger project than you bargained for.

I'm iffy about using a coat hanger or anything with a sharp point. A lot of tub faucets that are older can get gunk in them that basically slowly rots the spout from the inside out. You might scrape a hole in it if it is an old one. It can look shiny and new outside, but cruddy and coming apart inside. After all, it comes in contact with water that is under pressure on a daily basis.


----------

